# RecipeDB - Moriwaka SMaSH



## Spork (17/9/11)

Moriwaka SMaSH  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes Saaz (US) is "Saaz D, or Riwaka".   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Saaz (US) (pellet, 4.0AA%, 60mins)    30 g Saaz (US) (pellet, 4.0AA%, 10mins)       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         21L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.053 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.017 (calc)   Bitterness 24.3 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 4.66%   Colour 9 EBC   Batch Size 21L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## Spork (17/9/11)

My first attempt at making my "own" recipe. I used Brewmate with "Style Nazi" turned on. It ticked all the boxes for an APA. As the name suggests, it is a simple single malt (MO) and single hop (Riwaka) ale. I used Koppafloc 2g @ 5 minutes, not whifloc. Yeast was pitched dry, 11.5mg, not ml. I also stuffed up getting the wort out of the urn and into the cube so my batch will likely have higher IBU's at the expense of hop flavour and aroma.
Will report back on how it tastes in about 4 weeks time.


----------



## chunckious (17/9/11)

Spork said:


> My first attempt at making my "own" recipe. I used Brewmate with "Style Nazi" turned on. It ticked all the boxes for an APA. As the name suggests, it is a simple single malt (MO) and single hop (Riwaka) ale. I used Koppafloc 2g @ 5 minutes, not whifloc. Yeast was pitched dry, 11.5mg, not ml. I also stuffed up getting the wort out of the urn and into the cube so my batch will likely have higher IBU's at the expense of hop flavour and aroma.
> Will report back on how it tastes in about 4 weeks time.



What does Nazi Style actually do Spork?


----------



## Spork (17/9/11)

As far as I can tell, it sets certain parameters for the style you select. Colour, IBU's, OG and FG. (there are probably others) For example, if you set the style as "Stout" but the colour is too light, the corresponding box is highlighted.
If your IPA lacks bitterness, the IBU's box is highlighted.
If your RIS has an OG of 1.052, the OG box is highlighted.
It won't stop you from using the other features of the software, it just lets you know if the recipe you input corresponds to that particular style's guidelines. Shit, you can input your recipe, then scroll through the different styles to see which one/s it fits!


----------



## chunckious (17/9/11)

Thanks mate. Must have mine set to Nazi cause this happens all the time... :unsure:


----------



## donburke (17/9/11)

Spork said:


> My first attempt at making my "own" recipe. I used Brewmate with "Style Nazi" turned on. It ticked all the boxes for an APA. As the name suggests, it is a simple single malt (MO) and single hop (Riwaka) ale. I used Koppafloc 2g @ 5 minutes, not whifloc. Yeast was pitched dry, 11.5mg, not ml. I also stuffed up getting the wort out of the urn and into the cube so my batch will likely have higher IBU's at the expense of hop flavour and aroma.
> Will report back on how it tastes in about 4 weeks time.




this is my favourite hop of late, "flavour of the month"

what yeast have you used ?


----------



## Spork (17/9/11)

US-05 is the yeast.
I'm still very much a beginner (and a tightarse who doesn't want to pay $10+ for liquid yeast) so the only yeasts I have used, apart for "the one under the lid" are Safale 04 and US 05.


----------



## donburke (17/9/11)

Spork said:


> US-05 is the yeast.
> I'm still very much a beginner (and a tightarse who doesn't want to pay $10+ for liquid yeast) so the only yeasts I have used, apart for "the one under the lid" are Safale 04 and US 05.




us05 is a good yeast, and i'm sure your beer will be fantastic

my favourite yeast for this type of beer is unfortunately only a seasonal release, wy2252

i pitched my last lot of it today so i will have to harvest it when ferment finishes

i really love the riwaka hop, it reminds me so much of a greek candied fruit of baby bitter oranges


----------



## Spork (9/10/11)

This has been bottled for 6 days.
It had a thick krausen the never really dropped, despite the gravity getting down to (IIRC) 1.008 and stopping there.
It spent some time @ 0c, after some gelatine was added.

Taste testing today:
Clarity could be better, but not terrible.
Good hop aromas and flavours.
Bitter, but not overwhelming.
The MO gives it a very nice "malty backbone" to balance the bitterness.
Lightly carbed - should improve with another week or 3.

Pretty bloody happy with my first "own recipe" beer, and especially one as simple as this one was.
Reckon I might brew it again sometime, as my processes and setup are evolving and improving every brew day at the moment, and i made several n00b errors when I made this one.


----------



## Spork (15/10/11)

OK.
Been almost 2 weeks in the bottle now.
Has cleared up nicely. Not perfectly clear, but close enough. I don't look at the glass and think "gee thats cloudy, wish it was clearer" like I did a week ago.
Carbonation is on the lower end. I don't mind that. Lets me taste all those yummy hops.
Taste has mellowed a bit since the first bottle.
Due to my errors on brewday (not using a hopsock for the hop flowers and getting a blocked tap) it is a bit more bitter with a little less hop aroma than I had planned. Having said that, it still has a nice hoppy smell and flavour.
Who'd have thunk such a simple recipe could taste so nice!

As so many have said: Making a great beer takes great skill, but making a good beer is a piece of piss! (or something like that)


----------



## Spork (19/10/11)

Pic:


----------

